# Anyone Have a Navarre Pier Report



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

What's catching on the pier? I need some fish. Have rod will travel.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Spanish and king as always from what I've heard. Random sails but not often


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Bravo87. I'll get my trusty ole' 302 spooled-up then. I appreciate the update.


----------



## 8up (Jun 21, 2014)

2 blackfin tuna caught this week. Saturday was the best king day since then not many kings or spanish but plenty of remora and flipper to feed


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

No worries, Cap. Good luck


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Mmmmmm, fresh remora. You are guaranteed not to say, "more-a remora
please," after eating trying it the first time. :thumbdown:


----------

